# Interior Trim Upgrade



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Have that picture any bigger?


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Is this what you're looking for?
Trim Bright Accents


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I finished off the glove box trim that gm forgot.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! Thats the stuff. Welt molding.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Ill be sure to post some pics after im done.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

here are some pics.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

hey lukeurip, where did yah get those fancy foot pedals?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Ebay. Allcar12 was the seller i think but they are all over ebay.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

lukeurip, were the pedals hard to install?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I would get rid of the grey on the interior also.. for some reason i hate that about mying. Should of just been all black.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Pedals weren't too bad to install. They are a little bit of a pain but if you take your time they will come out good. They are aluminum with a rubber pad for grip. You need to line them up and then drill the holes in the existing pedals to mount them. The gas pedal is easy because its plastic but the brake pedal can be a bit challenging because of the weld behind the pedal so no room for error. The foot rest just gets screwed into the foam block that is under the carpet, i didnt think it would hold but its been a few months now












and it hasn't moved at all.


----------

